# PMV denied



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

I have just found out my fiancé 's visa has been denied. We applied in Ankara. I am so sad I could not stay on the phone to him I could not speak.
Can anyone give me some advise what to do now please.
Thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Nooooooooo. *hugs*. Did they say why it was denied?

You can appeal against the decision to the MRT. I believe there should be information in the email with the decision about your review rights. Last I heard it was a 600 day wait to be heard .


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. If you don't mind stating the reason for the denial on a public forum, someone should be able to help.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry.  The others have already asked the only question I had (what was the reason they gave?) so I'll just give you hugs instead. (((((((Starbreeze)))))


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your hugs and kind words. I am so confused the reasons were my family didn't know about the relationship...they sent statements, we had no future plans or living arrangements and I wrote it all in my 4 page stat dec , only 3 photos of us with other people there was some alonewith him. Too much to write in the forum. Do I go and marry him in his country or do I start MRT process? We really are heart broken and confused.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

WOW!! Really I think the family thing is crap ... what happens to those couples where the in-laws don't like them, would they reject them because of that?

Out of curiosity, do you think that the case officer just made up reasons?

Personally, I would not marry him unless you are planning on living there with him. If the plan was to marry him and then return to Australia shortly after I would not do this. Main reason is that your PMV has already been rejected and the spouse visa requires more evidence than the PMV.

The good news about the MRT is that it is done here in Australia, once they it in your favour they will remit it back to the embassy which will then most likely require new health and police checks because they would have expired. I would assume it may take 1-2 years with MRT, maybe even more . Processing times seem to be going through the roof.

If you need to talk feel free to PM me .... my fiancee has applied through a neighbouring country and we are still waiting.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

We did mrt and second pmv at same time. Mrt was close to being heard at 18 months when we rceived our pmv on second attempt after spending the prior 9 months gathering enogh evidence to sink a ship. I recommend u forget mrt it's too long. Just apply again and drown them in evidence and fit in as many trips to him as u can. U also need to go through their rejection letter line by line and proove them wrong on each and every count by way of ohotos receipts and evidence. Mess age me if u want a copy of my applucation letter because the bullshit reasons they gave u are very similar to the lies they made up about us. My lawyers spent hours and hours in this letter but it's freaking brilliant and I'm sure u can tweak it to suit turkey instead of Ghana. Right now u are in pit of despair believe me I no. U need hope and light at the end of the tunnel. Look to me for that I'm proof u can win this war


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Mish yes case officers lie and make up reasons it's outrageous


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I know you applied at a different embassy the second time chicken999 but I was curious to how applying again at the same embassy would work. The probability of getting the same case officer is pretty high and would supplying extra evidence actually work if it was the same case officer again?

Starbreeze: when was the last time you saw your fiancee and how often do you see him? As chicken999 said plan some trips to go and see him and gather loads more evidence. The problem with high risk countries is we just need to drown them with evidence. I have seen my fiancee twice since we applied for his visa and we have supplied more evidence after each trip.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi mish. There was no way we would have applied again in Malaysia I have heard several more horror stories from people who have applied there. That's why we mad the hard decision to pack up our house and kobo went back to Ghana. It was financially crippling to do that but we felt it was our only option. Thank god we did. How are u doing planning ur next trip yet?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sometimes it is what is best in the long term not short term.

Still waiting, we are at 8 months now. I will be going to see him in February. I did want to see him for xmas and new year but is just too expensive .... an extra $700 for the flight. We are hoping his visa is ready by then and he can come back with me .

How is your wedding planning going? How is Kobo liking Australia?


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Thankyou Mish, I do think they co made up reasons and I also think he did not pass all our evidence on to the next person who made the final decision. Do you know if we can get the original documents and statements we sent in with our application?
Thank you for the advice and I will be thinking very carefully what to do next. I hope I sent this reply okay as its the first time I have done it with the post attached 


Mish said:


> WOW!! Really I think the family thing is crap ... what happens to those couples where the in-laws don't like them, would they reject them because of that?
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you think that the case officer just made up reasons?
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you chicken999, your story gives me hope and I know you understand just how I feel, thank you for offering to help me with the letter. Maybe I should do what you did start the MRT process and the PMV again and see what will happen. I feel so frustrated, I was crying and crying and now I am just so angry and that's good because now my strength has come back to fight. I have trouble going on visits as I have 2 children they are teenagers but still need me very much and for all of us to go it cost so much. We are all planning to go in march and believe me we will get enough evidence to sink the titanic .I am so happy you are together now and I send you love and sunshine . I will be getting some more advice but will probably take you up on the offer of seeing your letter if you don't mind .The people on this forum are amazing !


chicken999 said:


> We did mrt and second pmv at same time. Mrt was close to being heard at 18 months when we rceived our pmv on second attempt after spending the prior 9 months gathering enogh evidence to sink a ship. I recommend u forget mrt it's too long. Just apply again and drown them in evidence and fit in as many trips to him as u can. U also need to go through their rejection letter line by line and proove them wrong on each and every count by way of ohotos receipts and evidence. Mess age me if u want a copy of my applucation letter because the bullshit reasons they gave u are very similar to the lies they made up about us. My lawyers spent hours and hours in this letter but it's freaking brilliant and I'm sure u can tweak it to suit turkey instead of Ghana. Right now u are in pit of despair believe me I no. U need hope and light at the end of the tunnel. Look to me for that I'm proof u can win this war


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Starbreeze said:


> Thankyou Mish, I do think they co made up reasons and I also think he did not pass all our evidence on to the next person who made the final decision. Do you know if we can get the original documents and statements we sent in with our application?
> Thank you for the advice and I will be thinking very carefully what to do next. I hope I sent this reply okay as its the first time I have done it with the post attached


You get it under FOI. Here is the information here: Freedom of Information. With FOI I am not 100% sure but I believe you could request their notes somehow. Maybe you can request the entire file.

I believe that your fiancee will need to make the FOI request as he is the applicant but you could act on his behalf. I would try and get as much information as you can under the FOI.


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Mish, the last time I saw my fiancé was a year ago  its is hard to go as I have 2 children and both my fiancé and I always think of their needs as is hard for me to go so far away but they are very supportive. We are all going in March or April . I will try to fit in another one after that but its financial problems too as the visa cost so much to apply and then all the airfares. Mish I wish you good luck and I will be praying for you and everyone to get their visa . Thank you so much for your support.


Mish said:


> I know you applied at a different embassy the second time chicken999 but I was curious to how applying again at the same embassy would work. The probability of getting the same case officer is pretty high and would supplying extra evidence actually work if it was the same case officer again?
> 
> Starbreeze: when was the last time you saw your fiancee and how often do you see him? As chicken999 said plan some trips to go and see him and gather loads more evidence. The problem with high risk countries is we just need to drown them with evidence. I have seen my fiancee twice since we applied for his visa and we have supplied more evidence after each trip.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Starbreeze said:


> Mish, the last time I saw my fiancé was a year ago  its is hard to go as I have 2 children and both my fiancé and I always think of their needs as is hard for me to go so far away but they are very supportive. We are all going in March or April . I will try to fit in another one after that but its financial problems too as the visa cost so much to apply and then all the airfares. Mish I wish you good luck and I will be praying for you and everyone to get their visa . Thank you so much for your support.


*hugz*. Are you able to skype or just phone calls?

It is hard when everything costs money! I would have loved to spend new years with my fiance but the prices at that time of year are insane!

I wish you all the best


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Message me ur email Leah and I will send u a copy of my submission letter when I get to work on Monday. I will see what else I can find that we did to help u. Definitely don't get married as this will invalidate any mrt hearing. My lawyer also got us to do this massive 20 typed page statement not only detailing our entire relationship but detailing how we have dealt with this rejection as a couple. It's a joint declaration and the lawyer was so so soparticular about the wording he must have edited it 5 times. If u can afford a lawyer I can recommend him but he is super expensive but with the result we got I don't care about the money and now kobo is here and has job we are paying off our 16k credit card debt together. 

Yes stay mad Leah! That will get u through (I also went and got antidepressants as I seriously thought I was going to loose the plot when this happened to me, just weaned myself off them thus month - that was a major help in getting me through this absolutely horrendous last 18 months )


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Definitely don't get married as this will invalidate any mrt hearing.


Wow! That is interesting! I was under the impression that if you rejected and you apply to MRT you can get married but after MRT is successful you would have change your application to a 309 instead of the 300 and then they would have to assess it as against the 309 criteria when it is referred back to the embassy (so maybe longer processing time I would imagine as they need to look at all the evidence again). Is this not correct?

Also I highly recommend boxing - it will help with the anger!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure but the lawyer put it in massive letters on front of his notes to me at our initial consult. He said if I married and then won the mrt it would be invalid because the mrt hearing was for a pmv and nothing else so I guess the swap over rules would not apply in these circumstances. Another reason he said was that obviously need more evidence for spouse visa than pmv and he said as u are already rejected on pmv it's like we would be making it even harder on ourselves than what it should be


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Ps anger over now.  deliouriously happy now he's here and working. Spent today making my wedding bouquets together.

I compare it to childbirth, though the pain of the rejection is so bad and u think u can't possibly survive it, after the visa is granted the anger and pain is all gone and u just look at ur baby by ur side and ur in heaven


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That makes sense, I guess it would have been different if you had gotten married and lived in Ghana afterwards, you would have had the evidence.

So great that the wedding preparations are coming along . The worst part is not being able to plan the wedding in advance like alot of people. I've still got to go and get my dress altered but considering we are still waiting a decision, I think I still have plenty of time .

I can't wait for my fiance to be here too and be able to get back to normal sleeping lol.


----------



## mrsericsson (May 16, 2014)

im sorry to hear this...i was also denied for fiance visa and we go through with the appeal from the MRT and still failed. now, we will lodge a spouse visa hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Hi sorry to hear this mrs e....what was the initial problem?


----------



## mrsericsson (May 16, 2014)

travellor said:


> Hi sorry to hear this mrs e....what was the initial problem?


reason for denial at the fiance visa, our relationship wasnt genuine. and they thought it was a set-up, for the appeal, the same exact reasons and worst they said that i am not showing full commitment...so we got married last march and i will lodge the visa in the philippines and quit my teaching job here in bangkok


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

mrsericsson said:


> reason for denial at the fiance visa, our relationship wasnt genuine. and they thought it was a set-up, for the appeal, the same exact reasons and worst they said that i am not showing full commitment...so we got married last march and i will lodge the visa in the philippines and quit my teaching job here in bangkok


Hope your spousal visa will get quicker responce.. reading about this pmv denied makes me worried already... if I get my co.. how do I know if the staff who accepted my other documents that I submitted has been put im my file? Still on my 2nd month after I lodge and went to submit other evidence regarding my pmv... I originally lodge my papers last March 12.. and then other documents I have submitted april 9.. and yesterday I have submitted remaining documents..
Wish you all.luck guys lets.keep fighting..this is all about our life to our better half...


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

soontowed said:


> Hope your spousal visa will get quicker responce.. reading about this pmv denied makes me worried already... if I get my co.. how do I know if the staff who accepted my other documents that I submitted has been put im my file? Still on my 2nd month after I lodge and went to submit other evidence regarding my pmv... I originally lodge my papers last March 12.. and then other documents I have submitted april 9.. and yesterday I have submitted remaining documents..
> Wish you all.luck guys lets.keep fighting..this is all about our life to our better half...


Did you submit it online or via paper? If online then it would go straight into your file for review. If its paper then you need a cover letter stating your case number and a name if possible.

Did they ask for more documentation? Usually they come asking beforehand. We got a call telling us to do the medicals, and they said once they review our files they will let us know what is missing and to send it in all together.

Our CO seemed really nice, unlike the person on the phone about our tourist visa o_0


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

dejainc said:


> Did you submit it online or via paper? If online then it would go straight into your file for review. If its paper then you need a cover letter stating your case number and a name if possible.
> 
> Did they ask for more documentation? Usually they come asking beforehand. We got a call telling us to do the medicals, and they said once they review our files they will let us know what is missing and to send it in all together.
> 
> Our CO seemed really nice, unlike the person on the phone about our tourist visa o_0


....I lodge them via papers... each statement I write my TRN file no... and when staff accepted them he also write on a piece of yellow papers and stick to my documents and stamp them and clip them all and said he will submit my documents inside to whoever incharge of my documents.. and said as of now no CO has been allocated yet due to volume of applicant on a visa like pmv 300.. anyway I have copied all.of them and noting down the date of which I submitted some remaining missing documemts before a co will be allocated... as of.my previous tourist application it was far more easy and the staff who intervied me are all friendly and my 2 previous CO as well..
... on my reciept.. its says POTENTIAL APPLICANT TRN NO (OSF201.........) ... does anyone has a comment like this on your trn file? ... when I applied for the 2nd time to travel.on a tourist subclass 600.. they already had this comment on my file.. so when I.lodge my pmv 300 they also commented like this...


----------



## mrsericsson (May 16, 2014)

soontowed said:


> Hope your spousal visa will get quicker responce.. reading about this pmv denied makes me worried already... if I get my co.. how do I know if the staff who accepted my other documents that I submitted has been put im my file? Still on my 2nd month after I lodge and went to submit other evidence regarding my pmv... I originally lodge my papers last March 12.. and then other documents I have submitted april 9.. and yesterday I have submitted remaining documents..
> Wish you all.luck guys lets.keep fighting..this is all about our life to our better half...


The staff will notify you thru email the documents they received as ur additional files. what type of visa you applied is it subclass 300? or the spouse visa?


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

mrsericsson said:


> The staff will notify you thru email the documents they received as ur additional files. what type of visa you applied is it subclass 300? or the spouse visa?


It was subclass 300.. been on 2 month and no email yet... staff said co will contact about my case.:-|


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes you have to be patient. We waiting 1.5 months before being contacted by a CO, only because someone in the tourist visa department requested it (so we only do 1 medical instead of 2). When they called they said they haven't begun looking at our files yet.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

dejainc said:


> Yes you have to be patient. We waiting 1.5 months before being contacted by a CO, only because someone in the tourist visa department requested it (so we only do 1 medical instead of 2). When they called they said they haven't begun looking at our files yet.


.. aaww thank... my original plan was to travel to Oz next month, but fiance decided I will go back to Phil and visit my sick bed ridden mom  so we had to endure long process of waiting, and beside fiance says he will always be there waiting for me, while mom we dont know until when she will be with us to give my few days with her, he was right... I just hope this stress will soon be over. Its taking my health now, lack of sleep 3 hour or sometimes 4 hours of sleep only, I tried to keep myself peace but when nightimes comes my anxiety attacked me and cannot sleep, my mind was focus on my application that sometimes I forget my family.. for 2 months I am dependant now of panadol due to severe head ache that sometime I throw up


----------



## shelleymae (May 18, 2014)

chicken999 said:


> Mish yes case officers lie and make up reasons it's outrageous


So true! My partner was denied and they gave a ridiculous reason. We know by the questions he was asked at the interview (in Samoa), that she doubted our relationship due to the difference in our ages!


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

shelleymae said:


> So true! My partner was denied and they gave a ridiculous reason. We know by the questions he was asked at the interview (in Samoa), that she doubted our relationship due to the difference in our ages!


.. how many years gap? We had 10 years gap... age doesnt matter when love strike.. only DIBP has a way of finding genuine relationship.. 20+ to 50+ I guess they will doubt the reason behind as you can see the case of human trafficking victimising younger generation from low risk country.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Playing the devil's advocate here but sometimes it might be the younger ''victim'' who is the one trying to use ''love'' as a means to get out of their third world existence......So its really a hard job for DIBP to decide.....


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

travellor said:


> Playing the devil's advocate here but sometimes it might be the younger ''victim'' who is the one trying to use ''love'' as a means to get out of their third world existence......So its really a hard job for DIBP to decide.....


... partly true on this matter -


----------



## shelleymae (May 18, 2014)

soontowed said:


> .. how many years gap? We had 10 years gap... age doesnt matter when love strike.. only DIBP has a way of finding genuine relationship.. 20+ to 50+ I guess they will doubt the reason behind as you can see the case of human trafficking victimising younger generation from low risk country.


He is 22 years younger. we are still very much in love, living overseas and planning our wedding. Hoping to get a visa for him so we can live near my children in Australia.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

shelleymae said:


> He is 22 years younger. we are still very much in love, living overseas and planning our wedding. Hoping to get a visa for him so we can live near my children in Australia.


I doubt the age difference is a big problem; more likely the age is of the parties is more the problem.
I have a friend who recently successfully got a PMV for his new wife from the Philippines. The age gap is 25 years however he is 65 and she is 40.


----------



## mrsericsson (May 16, 2014)

soontowed said:


> It was subclass 300.. been on 2 month and no email yet... staff said co will contact about my case.:-|


when i submitted my subclass 300 application, i was assigned a CO approximately 2 months, so probably you will hear from them soon....i initially submitted my application february 2012 and submitted more documents in march and i got a case officer by May 2012 and i was interviews June. i waited 1 month for the result knowing i failed......and we filed for appeal, my fiance hired a lawyer in australia for the appeal and then again it failed last Nov. 2013. so last march we got married and will lodge a spouse visa by August this year 2014.

did you hire an agent to process your subclass 300 or u did it yourself?


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

mrsericsson said:


> when i submitted my subclass 300 application, i was assigned a CO approximately 2 months, so probably you will hear from them soon....i initially submitted my application february 2012 and submitted more documents in march and i got a case officer by May 2012 and i was interviews June. i waited 1 month for the result knowing i failed......and we filed for appeal, my fiance hired a lawyer in australia for the appeal and then again it failed last Nov. 2013. so last march we got married and will lodge a spouse visa by August this year 2014.
> 
> did you hire an agent to process your subclass 300 or u did it yourself?


... no I havent hire any one, I did myself and completed all the documents, form 80, form 888 friends from Oz and from my friends, my father my auntie, photo evidence we chatted wayback 2012 that I extracted on my mobile, my visa copy when I travelled twice to australia, declaration from both of us, copy of my working visa here in Hongkong, proof of add, aside from my fiance papers, noim. Birth cert cenomar... if they asked more evidence I still have photos and my employer declaration statement in case they will asked, thankfully my boss is aware of our plans as she helps me print out some forms needed, as well as my male boss who is willing to support us all the way through, and during my subclass 600 he supported me and interviewed by my co as well.


----------



## mrsericsson (May 16, 2014)

soontowed said:


> ... no I havent hire any one, I did myself and completed all the documents, form 80, form 888 friends from Oz and from my friends, my father my auntie, photo evidence we chatted wayback 2012 that I extracted on my mobile, my visa copy when I travelled twice to australia, declaration from both of us, copy of my working visa here in Hongkong, proof of add, aside from my fiance papers, noim. Birth cert cenomar... if they asked more evidence I still have photos and my employer declaration statement in case they will asked, thankfully my boss is aware of our plans as she helps me print out some forms needed, as well as my male boss who is willing to support us all the way through, and during my subclass 600 he supported me and interviewed by my co as well.


sounds good!!! i think you will have a greater chance in your visa...good luck and knowing youve been to australia before will give u a better edge in that visa..stay positive always


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

mrsericsson said:


> sounds good!!! i think you will have a greater chance in your visa...good luck and knowing youve been to australia before will give u a better edge in that visa..stay positive always


.. thank you so much for your kind support. I wished you too all the best of luck..


----------



## shelleymae (May 18, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> I doubt the age difference is a big problem; more likely the age is of the parties is more the problem.
> I have a friend who recently successfully got a PMV for his new wife from the Philippines. The age gap is 25 years however he is 65 and she is 40.


I dont see how the age of the parties would impact. Not after PMV either. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## mrsericsson (May 16, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> I doubt the age difference is a big problem; more likely the age is of the parties is more the problem.
> I have a friend who recently successfully got a PMV for his new wife from the Philippines. The age gap is 25 years however he is 65 and she is 40.


reading this has somehow shed light on my failed australian application...my husband now is 58 and im 32...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

shelleymae said:


> I dont see how the age of the parties would impact. Not after PMV either. Thanks for your opinion.


I think it is easier to prove a genuine relationship exists between a person of 65 and one of 40 because by the time you are 40 you are considered mature enough to make a considered opinion. If however the 25 year gap existed between a 20 year old and a 45 year old the genuineness of the relationship would be harder to prove as the maturity of someone of 20 is questionable.
Unfortunately in this unequal society if the female is older than the male there is even more scrutiny.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> I think it is easier to prove a genuine relationship exists between a person of 65 and one of 40 because by the time you are 40 you are considered mature enough to make a considered opinion. If however the 25 year gap existed between a 20 year old and a 45 year old the genuineness of the relationship would be harder to prove as the maturity of someone of 20 is questionable.
> Unfortunately in this unequal society if the female is older than the male there is even more scrutiny.


I think it also has to do with the kids factor when there is a huge age gap and one is in their 20's or 30's


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> If however the 25 year gap existed between a 20 year old and a 45 year old the genuineness of the relationship would be harder to prove as the maturity of someone of 20 is questionable.


I am 43, my fiancee (Filipina) is 21

We have been together 2 years 8 months now.

I was concerned when I found out her age when we met but age does not = maturity in all cases. I purposely took things slow, because I wasn't sure about being with someone so young. I told her that she shouldn't change any of her plans because she met me, we just see how things go. She started university like she planned and graduated in April.

Would I be with a 21 y/o in Australia - probably not, definately not an 18 y/o as they aren't mature here.

But my fiancee lost her Mum when she was 12 and ran the house while her Dad worked where he could.

Maturity comes a lot earlier in some countries through necessity.

I am hoping there are no problems with our PMV application, we didn't just meet on the internet and visit once in person.

I met her in Cebu, my friends wife introduced us. I've been to the Philippines 7 times to be with her, shes been to Australia with me and to New Zealand to meet my family. She also spent all her University holidays in Malaysia with me last year when I was working in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mexiwi said:


> I am 43, my fiancee (Filipina) is 21
> 
> We have been together 2 years 8 months now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good lot of evidence there! I doubt you would have too much of a problem convincing them that you are in a genuine relationship, with all that backgrounf but just be prepared and make sure all the i's are dotted and the ts crossed to be sure. Try and think like the CO would think.
A simple rule of thumb is if your relationship would raise eyebrows here it would probably warrant closer scrutiny there. 
Good luck


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Mish said:


> I know you applied at a different embassy the second time chicken999 but I was curious to how applying again at the same embassy would work. The probability of getting the same case officer is pretty high and would supplying extra evidence actually work if it was the same case officer again? Starbreeze: when was the last time you saw your fiancee and how often do you see him? As chicken999 said plan some trips to go and see him and gather loads more evidence. The problem with high risk countries is we just need to drown them with evidence. I have seen my fiancee twice since we applied for his visa and we have supplied more evidence after each trip.


Mish, we applied for our PMV in February but I had been to see him in December (which we didn't include in the application because we already had the statements translated and finalised before December) and I just came back from seeing him again last week.

Do you think I should email my CO more photos and my itinerary and another statement for these 2 extra times?

My fiancé is Balinese and even though he speaks English we got his statement translated last time which cost $400 so would I have to get him to write a statement and get it translated again do you think?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mimaylaclark said:


> Mish, we applied for our PMV in February but I had been to see him in December (which we didn't include in the application because we already had the statements translated and finalised before December) and I just came back from seeing him again last week.
> 
> Do you think I should email my CO more photos and my itinerary and another statement for these 2 extra times?
> 
> My fiancé is Balinese and even though he speaks English we got his statement translated last time which cost $400 so would I have to get him to write a statement and get it translated again do you think?


I would email the co the photos, boarding passes etc. That is what we did at the end of each trip.

I would not worry about another statement.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay great, thank you!

The only thing is that they ask us to limit the amount of contact we have so I wouldn't want it to slow down the whole thing but then again I would rather slow it down and have it granted than have it quickly denied!

And it wouldn't be changing any of my existing info, it would just be a matter of looking at more photos and itinerarys


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mimaylaclark said:


> Okay great, thank you!
> 
> The only thing is that they ask us to limit the amount of contact we have so I wouldn't want it to slow down the whole thing but then again I would rather slow it down and have it granted than have it quickly denied!
> 
> And it wouldn't be changing any of my existing info, it would just be a matter of looking at more photos and itinerarys


I think might mean when people send emails asking about the progress of the visa. I am of the opinion better to provide the evidence then not. Also it shows the co that you are going to see each other.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Mish said:


> I think might mean when people send emails asking about the progress of the visa. I am of the opinion better to provide the evidence then not. Also it shows the co that you are going to see each other.


That makes sense!

Yeah I think I would prefer to give them heaps of evidence so they know we are completely in love and wanting to see each other 

Thank you!


----------

